
uiGradients – Beautiful coloured gradients - jonphillips06
http://uigradients.com/
======
shurcooL
These are pretty and simple. Bookmarked for future use.

It was only 15 days ago when I changed the background in my app to use a
gradient [1], and I still think it makes it look much nicer.

[1] [https://github.com/shurcooL/Conception-
go/commit/92ed6d952f0...](https://github.com/shurcooL/Conception-
go/commit/92ed6d952f0eca7ebd7d817eb52aa745216620b5#commitcomment-7501312)

------
cardamomo
Yum! There are some really great-looking gradients here. I would love to have
an easy way to see them at different scales, though. I'd want to see, for
example, how a gradient that looks great over the full width of the browser
window looks as the background of a smaller element.

------
Igglyboo
FYI, If you click the "Add Gradient" button while the "Get CSS Code" dialog is
still visible, the "Add Gradient" dialog will pop-in behind the css dialog
making it not visible.

------
aw3c2
I see lots of banding, should I check my display or is that normal?

~~~
bshimmin
Check your display - no banding here.

------
quaffapint
Really simple to use - nice job. Maybe a way to throw in a sample page with
some different text/typography/colors/sizes so you can really see how it would
work.

------
smu3l
The first one I landed on was called "Influenza". Not sure about that name.
But I like the colors.

~~~
ecesena
In Italian it's either influence or flue. You pick :)

------
rrodriguez89
Startup like template become every day more generic.

